# Easton bow tuning guide ???



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone try to open their Easton bow tuning guide PDF lately ? Mine turned to Japanese or something and I can't find a program to open it. Anybody got a PDF that works and willing to e-mail me a copy ?

This time I will print it. LOL

Wonder why Easton don't have it on their web site ?

Thanks,


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

arrowshooters said:


> http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


Nope, can't open it. 

thanks,


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Try this, maybe.



http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=98577&d=1243550693


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rigginuts said:


> Nope, can't open it.
> 
> thanks,[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Martin Hunter said:


> Try this, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=98577&d=1243550693


Nope.

Say's I need a file conversion, but nothing seens to open it.

Thanks,


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

If you used to be able to open it on home PC and now can't, something gone haywire with your PC.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Opened up for me in 5 seconds.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

arrowshooters said:


> If you used to be able to open it on home PC and now can't, something gone haywire with your PC.


Your right, I just checked some other PDF files and they are all the same way. This is not good.

thanks for the help,


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Got it,

Thanks to AT.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I have it printed pm me if you need I can scan and email it


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

bambieslayer said:


> I have it printed pm me if you need I can scan and email it


Thanks bambieslayer,

I downloaded Adobe and all my pdf files are readable again. I also already printed all 30 some odd pages of Eastons arrow guide. I'm good to go.


----------

